# can i handle mouse when i am sick



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Can i handle my mouse when i am sick(runny/stuffed nose,sore throat.
what kind of precautions should i take


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess you can handle them as long as you wash your hands after, dont hold them to long, and make sure that they stay in your hands only. If your concerned, wear a gas mask, and some gloves. LOL that would look soooo funny!


----------

